

Google just discontinued SMS search - hmsimha
http://www.google.com/mobile/sms/search/

======
marssaxman
What was SMS search?

~~~
hmsimha
It allowed you to access services like yellow pages, weather, directions
through text messages.

For example I could text google (466453) "directions chicago, IL to San
Francisco, CA" and it would text me a full list of directions in response. Or
I could text "weather" and it would respond with a 3-day forecast. Or I could
text "taco bell miami, FL" and it would text me a list of taco bells in miami
with their addresses and phone numbers (limited to a page of 5, with the
ability to request more.)

